# Christmas Tree



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! So my friends and I are having a Christmas party after we finish our finals and I'm wondering where I can get a tree for cheaps aside from IKEA because I do not have a car with me.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

*Option 1:*
NOMA Pre-Lit 6-ft Christmas Tree on sale for *$34.99* (reg. price $79.99)
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Adela%2BFir%2BTree%252C%2BClear.jsp?locale=en

*Option 2:*
But if you want a real tree, Canadian Tire has real Pine Christmas Trees for *$29* dollars that are about 4 foot tall.

*Option 3:*
FactoryDirect has a 6 foot tall artificial tree with a stand for *$19.99*
http://www.factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=CT0006

*Option 4:*
FactoryDirect has a 4 foot tall artificial tree for *$9.99*
http://www.factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=CT0004

*Option 5:*
Or you could convert to Hinduism and skip the Christmas thingamajig altogether. 

*Option 6:*
Be a man and do not pick options 4 or 5.

*Option 7:*
This is getting complex!

*Option 8:*
Forget the tree and buy some fish supplies!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

option 8 sounds the best
but if u really need a tree my preference would be option 2


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, if it's a Christmas Party after exams, be realistic;

If there's alcohol at this party, go with the $10 four foot tree.
If there is no alcohol at the party, then go with the pre-lit one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Option 8 is the best. Perhaps pick up some christmas moss instead and decorate it with cherry shrimp.


----------



## Richard80 (Oct 28, 2010)

I like these Christmas parties and i want to wish you very good luck and i want to wish you mary Christmas in advance.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

go to any thrift store thewy have so many christmas decor including christmas trees and garland.
And very resonable in price.
Or just for to any supermarket they have fresh cut trees. Buy the stand at any thrift store they will have it.

Merry Christmas Everybody
And a Happy New year.

Dp


----------

